# Forum Argomenti di discussione Studi di settore e I.S.A.  congruo, normale e non coerente

## nana'

Un commerciante, ditta individuale, senza dipendenti, risulta dagli studi di settore normale, congruo, ma non coerente relativamente all'indice "valore aggiunto per addetto".
Ricordo che tale parametro doveva essere eliminato, ma anche quest'anno e' ancora presente negli studi.
Chiudendo la dichiarazione con tale incoerenza e' sempre reale il rischio di accertamento?

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Un commerciante, ditta individuale, senza dipendenti, risulta dagli studi di settore normale, congruo, ma non coerente relativamente all'indice "valore aggiunto per addetto".
> Ricordo che tale parametro doveva essere eliminato, ma anche quest'anno e' ancora presente negli studi.
> Chiudendo la dichiarazione con tale incoerenza e' sempre reale il rischio di accertamento?

  E' da circa un mese che ci sto ragionando. 
IN TEORIA la risposta è positiva. 
Poi, NELLA PRATICA, c'è chi la pensa diversamente.

----------


## nana'

> E' da circa un mese che ci sto ragionando. 
> IN TEORIA la risposta è positiva. 
> Poi, NELLA PRATICA, c'è chi la pensa diversamente.

  Apportando delle variazioni, ottengo una situazione di non congruita', non coerenza e non normalità (che si riferisce sempre al valor aggiunto x addetto).
Utilizzando il software di gerico 2008 dell'ADE, il valore di non normalita' e' diverso e piu' alto del valore di adeguamento ai fini dell'analisi di congruita'.
In questo caso se mi adeguo a quest'ultimo valore, non sano anche la non coerenza e la non normalita'?

----------


## danilo sciuto

> In questo caso se mi adeguo a quest'ultimo valore, non sano anche la non coerenza e la non normalita'?

  No. Questi sono due indici che prescindono dalla congruità.

----------


## nana'

e per sanare questi due indici come faccio ad adeguarmi?  per la normalita' dovrei aggiungere al reddito anche il valore della non normalita' ? e per la non coerenza?

----------


## danilo sciuto

> e per sanare questi due indici come faccio ad adeguarmi?  per la normalita' dovrei aggiungere al reddito anche il valore della non normalita' ? e per la non coerenza?

  
La coerenza non è adeguabile. E' una caratteristica dell'attività svolta.

----------


## nana'

A tal proposito, dalle vostre esperienze, e' piu' facile un accertamento ad un soggetto non coerente, ma normale e congruo oppure ad uno che non e' ne' coerente, ne' congruo, ne' normale, ma si adegua?

----------


## danilo sciuto

Se io fossi un verificatore, andrei a controllare chi si è adeguato  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:    

> A tal proposito, dalle vostre esperienze, e' piu' facile un accertamento ad un soggetto non coerente, ma normale e congruo oppure ad uno che non e' ne' coerente, ne' congruo, ne' normale, ma si adegua?

----------


## brento@mynet.it

> Se io fossi un verificatore, andrei a controllare chi si è adeguato

  concordo. Comunque tengono in prima attenzione la non coerenza. Quindi io propongo gli adeguamenti a chi perlomeno è coerente altrimenti mi sono fatto l'idea che servano a poco.  :Cool:

----------


## Niccolò

> Se io fossi un verificatore, andrei a controllare chi si è adeguato

  Anch'io.... però non credo che sia una logica seguita, altrimenti nessuno si adeguerebbe più  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## AlessandroV.

Quindi voi cosa consigliereste per un contribuente società di persone che è coerente ma non congruo e non normale per il solo indice "redditività dei beni strumentali"
Posto che l'adeguamento è parecchio sostanzioso (maggior ricavo 50.000, adeg.IVA 6.000) ma che in effetti durante l'anno c'è stata la cessione di un ramo di azienda quindi volendo si potrebbe (a forza) giustificare i ricavi in meno, fareste adeguare il contribuente?

----------


## danilo sciuto

Assolutamente no. 
ciao   

> Quindi voi cosa consigliereste per un contribuente società di persone che è coerente ma non congruo e non normale per il solo indice "redditività dei beni strumentali"
> Posto che l'adeguamento è parecchio sostanzioso (maggior ricavo 50.000, adeg.IVA 6.000) ma che in effetti durante l'anno c'è stata la cessione di un ramo di azienda quindi volendo si potrebbe (a forza) giustificare i ricavi in meno, fareste adeguare il contribuente?

----------


## AlessandroV.

> Assolutamente no. 
> ciao

  Innanzitutto grazie della risposta. Vorrei però capire un pò meglio. Dici no perchè in un possibile contraddittorio potrei spuntarla agevolmente, perchè adeguarsi sarebbe troppo oneroso e quindi converrebbe "rischiare" o infine perchè essendo coerente e non normale per un solo indice dovrebbe avere poche possibilità di trovarsi la GdF in azienda?   :Confused:

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Dici no perchè in un possibile contraddittorio potrei *spuntarla agevolmente*,

  Questo è un termine che non esiste .....  :Big Grin:     

> ......... perchè adeguarsi sarebbe troppo oneroso e quindi converrebbe "rischiare" ......

  Esattamente.    

> o infine perchè essendo coerente e non normale per un solo indice dovrebbe avere poche possibilità di trovarsi la GdF in azienda?

  Sulle probabilità di verifica di un contribuente congruo e non coerente non so dirti .... ceto è che se hanno introdotto gli indicatori di coerenza, un motivo ci sarà.....

----------


## AlessandroV.

> Questo &#232; un termine che non esiste .....     
> Esattamente.    
> Sulle probabilit&#224; di verifica di un contribuente congruo e non coerente non so dirti .... ceto &#232; che se hanno introdotto gli indicatori di coerenza, un motivo ci sar&#224;.....

  Lo sospettavo purtroppo...  :Mad:  Comunque qui si parla di contribuente non congruo ma coerente. E' forse meglio? 
Anch'io avevo fatto la medesima valutazione di eccessiva onerosit&#224; ma la societ&#224; in questione ha un grosso credito IVA con il quale potrebbe far fronte all'adeguamento, discorso diverso per i soci che si vedrebbero scaricato un bell'utile da adeguamento.
Tuttavia se non adeguandosi sta in pratica facendo una "telefonata" alla GDF... Che ne pensate?
Per quanto riguarda gli indici, il fatidico che mi sballa tutto &#232; come gi&#224; detto la redditivit&#224; dei beni strumentali. Questo indice francamente mi lascia perplesso:
Il cliente ha beni strumentali per 350.000 euro e in tal caso l'indice ha valore 0,20 mentre dovrebbe essere di almeno 0,27. Cos&#236; tanto per provare ho fatto una simulazione con un valore dei beni ammortizzabili di 50.000 e questo resta a 0,26!!!!  :EEK!:  Ma di quanto dovrebbero aumentare i ricavi per farlo quadrare?  :Confused:

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Lo sospettavo purtroppo...  Comunque qui si parla di contribuente non congruo ma coerente. E' forse meglio?

  Decisamente sì. 
ciao

----------


## Fabrizio Gritta

Ho un cliente che risulta:
- congruo
- non coerente per il "valore aggiunto per addetto" (supera il max) 
Si tratta di una ditta individuale che non ha dipendenti. 
Come mi dovrei comportare ??
C'è una parte che devo compilare negli sds per indicare che il titolare è l'unico a lavorare nella ditta ?

----------


## danilo sciuto

> C'è una parte che devo compilare negli sds per indicare che il titolare è l'unico a lavorare nella ditta ?

  Non c'è la sezione "dipendenti"??

----------


## AlessandroV.

A proposito di adeguamenti: se non erro in sede di compilazione del mod. Unico, quest'anno, si può decidere di adeguarsi al minore tra il ricavo minimo ed il ricavo puntuale di riferimento senza alcuna problematica. E' corretto?

----------


## danilo sciuto

> A proposito di adeguamenti: se non erro in sede di compilazione del mod. Unico, quest'anno, si può decidere di adeguarsi al minore tra il ricavo minimo ed il ricavo puntuale di riferimento *senza alcuna problematica*. E' corretto?

  Se non ci fosse alcuna _problematica_, che senso avrebbe avuto dare la possibilità di adeguardi al puntuale ? 
La _problematica_ c'è: chi si adegua al ricavo minimo non viene considerato come chi è "naturalmente" tra il minimo e il puntuale. 
ciao

----------


## AlessandroV.

Forse posso riuscire nel miracolo!  :Big Grin: 
Oggi parlando con un collega, con molta pi&#249; esperienza del sottoscritto, ho appreso che i beni immobili devono essere esclusi dal ricavometro (?). Seguendo questa dritta il fatidico indice va a posto.
A questo punto, visto che il cliente in questione aveva contabilizzato 20.000 euro per una fattura da emettere ad un'altra sua societ&#224;, ho pensato di contabilizzare tout court la fattura suddetta nel 2007 anzich&#232; registrarne solo la competenza economica. In questo modo avrei sia la congruit&#224; che la coerenza! :Smile: 
Prima di cantare vittoria vorrei per&#242; chiedervi due cose:
1)E' vero che dal ricavometro vanno esclusi i beni immobili?
2)Visto che non esistono pi&#249; gli elenchi CLI-FOR ( e le relative sanzioni) emettere una fattura con data 2007 oggi avrebbe come unica conseguenza un errore nella comunicazione IVA. A quali sanzioni si andrebbe incontro?

----------


## danilo sciuto

) Sì.
2) Non lo so, perchè non me ne preoccupo !  :Big Grin:    

> Forse posso riuscire nel miracolo! 
> Oggi parlando con un collega, con molta più esperienza del sottoscritto, ho appreso che i beni immobili devono essere esclusi dal ricavometro (?). Seguendo questa dritta il fatidico indice va a posto.
> A questo punto, visto che il cliente in questione aveva contabilizzato 20.000 euro per una fattura da emettere ad un'altra sua società, ho pensato di contabilizzare tout court la fattura suddetta nel 2007 anzichè registrarne solo la competenza economica. In questo modo avrei sia la congruità che la coerenza!
> Prima di cantare vittoria vorrei però chiedervi due cose:
> 1)E' vero che dal ricavometro vanno esclusi i beni immobili?
> 2)Visto che non esistono più gli elenchi CLI-FOR ( e le relative sanzioni) emettere una fattura con data 2007 oggi avrebbe come unica conseguenza un errore nella comunicazione IVA. A quali sanzioni si andrebbe incontro?

----------


## nadia

un approfondimento molto utile - a cura del Dott. Antonio Gigliotti - è oggi pubblicato alla pagina http://www.commercialistatelematico...._economica.pdf
Come giustificare la non congruità da studi di settore: esame delle diverse cause giustificative o circostanze che possono rendere non attendibili i dati elaborati dagli indicatori di normalità economica:
- incidenza dei costi di disponibilità dei beni strumentali 
- rotazione del magazzino e durata delle scorte 
- valore aggiunto per addetto 
- redditività dei beni strumentali 
- altre condizioni particolari o specifiche 
- esempi pratici 
- durata dell'esercizio inferiore a dodici mesi 
- componenti negative di carattere fiscale  
- valorizzazione, locazione e vendita immobiliare 
- situazioni particolari riguardanti gli addetti 
- consigli pratici

----------

